# blind bolt / anchor for fiberglass?



## fixxxer0 (Jul 17, 2007)

Tried to search but couldnt find anything with what i tried so here goes...

I'm removing my current toilet and replacing it with a new one (pump broke - replacement pump was only $50 less than a whole new head with a better pump so i got a new one).

Problem is they changed the mounting holes slightly, so I need to drill 2 new holes and bolt the head down to the fiberglass floor. Second problem is theres no access to the underside of the floor, so I can't do a standard bolt/washer/nuts.

The current bolts have capped nuts on the end, making me think the bolt/studs are somehow anchored into the fiberglass floor.

I need a good stainless steel anchor / blind bolt or something to attach to the floor with no access to the other side.


I'm sure the fiberglass isn't very thick. The only blind bolts and expansion anchors I know of don't look like they would work very well on thin fiberglass. Any suggestions?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

SNAPTOGGLE® Stainless Steel Toggle Bolts 3/16"


----------



## fixxxer0 (Jul 17, 2007)

ah thank you, i have never seen those before. interesting.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

As you will be bolting to the hull and not a bulkhead I think your better bet is to fill the current holes with epoxy and drill new ones.


----------



## fixxxer0 (Jul 17, 2007)

ParadiseParrot said:


> As you will be bolting to the hull and not a bulkhead I think your better bet is to fill the current holes with epoxy and drill new ones.


i dont know if it should be referred to as the hull per se...

but its the thin fiberglass flooring that you walk on, above the bilge (which has the hull as i refer to it). ain the area of the toilet there is a 4" riser in this floor where the bowl sits is so that it could rest flat rather than be on the curved flooring.

two of the current holes toward the stern are in the exact same spot as the new mount requires, and i will just use them as they seem sturdy. i will probably just fill in the one on the bow side that doesnt line up anymore which the new mount requires two bolts, not 1.


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

The blind toggles should work with that much clearance. If you don't have enough clearance you can mount a 1/4" aluminum plate using the existing holes, countersink the back side for flat head bolts in the new, different bolt locations.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Wel-nuts

Gary H. Lucas


----------

